# No BIOS after GPU installation.



## jjordan0065 (Nov 1, 2013)

I recently installed a Corsair CX430, Athlon X4 750K, and Sapphire HD7770 graphics. My computer will boot to windows and I get the post beep, however, I'm having a couple of issues. First, according to CPUIDHWMonitor, my CPU temps are bouncing dramatically between 50C and 85C. Also, CPUID is saying that my core cpu is bouncing between 8W and 32W, constantly. It does, however, seem to be operating fine from inside windows. Also, on boot, I receive no signal from the GPU for a considerable period of time. When I eventually get a signal I'm at windows login, thus, making it impossible to access my BIOS. My computer is a Gateway DX4380G and the motherboard is an Acer AAHD3-VC. Any ideas on the BIOS? Is it cause for concern? Also, are the temp and power readings cause for concern?


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm not saying its your issue but a 430 watt psu is a little low to be running a 7770.  What motherboard do you have?   Did you just build this from scratch?  Did you use the brass standoffs between case and motherboard?


----------



## jjordan0065 (Nov 1, 2013)

I started with a stock OEM built Gateway 4380G. It has an Acer AAHD3-VC motherboard. The board is compatible with the GPU and CPU. Gateway's BIOS, on the other hand, is in question as to whether it would support the new hardware properly. I'm typing this to you on it. It seems to be working fine other than the heat thing, but I'm wondering if the heat readout is accurate because I installed a new case fan and an aftermarket CPU fan as well.


----------



## jjordan0065 (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm also getting a single post beep on startup. So, I don't know. I'm at a loss.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 1, 2013)

So your answer over here wasn't good enough?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/cpu-upgrade-on-gateway-computer-740281.html

Seems the motherboard doesn't support the processor.  Which is what I was thinking anyway.


----------



## jjordan0065 (Nov 1, 2013)

No one definitively told me that the cpu is incompatible. The board supports Trinity CPU's, which an Athlon X4 750K is. The question is then, the BIOS support, from the OEM manufacturer, does it support the upgrade? I'm using the computer right now. It seems to be working fine, however, I can't access BIOS. I am typing to you on a keyboard which is hooked into my computer, upgrades and all. I just can't access BIOS.


----------



## jjordan0065 (Nov 1, 2013)

My main concern then boils down to stability. Without BIOS access, is my computer stable, and, if so, how can I make that determination?


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 1, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> I'm not saying its your issue but a 430 watt psu is a little low to be running a 7770.  What motherboard do you have?   Did you just build this from scratch?  Did you use the brass standoffs between case and motherboard?



John, with respect, 28A continuous can supply 7770 CF.  It wouldn't be wise, but it would do it.   They're very very low powered (80W ~ 7A).  Also if the motherboard didn't support the CPU, I doubt he would be in Windows. 

This is to do with the bios.

The first thing i'd do is ensure you have the latest bios for your motherboard.

Either way, after updating the bios or not, clear the CMOS.

This involves removing the watch style CMOS battery from the machine.  Turn the power off at the wall, leave the power on at the PSU and connected to the machine.

Hold down the power button on your computer for 10 seconds.

Replace the CMOS battery.

Start the machine constantly tapping the DEL key (or whichever key allows BIOS access).

If it works, and you enter the BIOS, load default settings and restart.  Re-enter the bios and set all your settings making sure you select PEG, or whatever setting makes the PCIe the first graphics choice.

If that doesn't allow access, remove the GPU, enter the bios and do the above.

Then ensure you have the latest motherboard drivers from intel etc.


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've seen a few threads where they have installed an incompatible cpu and the computer will run but will have certain issues.  According to gateway, that computer will only accept APU's.


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 1, 2013)

johnb35 said:


> I've seen a few threads where they have installed an incompatible cpu and the computer will run but will have certain issues.  According to gateway, that computer will only accept APU's.



Fair call.  I still think its worth a try to clear the cmos.


----------

